# Installazione modem ADSL USB aiuto!

## Zerog

Ciao a tutti

Ho un PC con connessione ADSL tramite modem USB, ho installato Gentoo tramite liveCD (non avendo un modem ethernet) e adesso sto cercando disperatamente di installare il modem per ottenere la preziosa connessione a internet.

Ho installato il programmino eciadsl-usermode-0.9 che utilizzavo anche con Red Hat ma il modem non mi da segni di vita.

il modem è un IPM Datacom Webpower USB (chipset globespan) lo danno con l'abbonamento telecom di Alice

Come kernel sto usando vanilla-kernel 2.4.22

sembra quasi non legga dalle porte USB perchè non mi si accende nemmeno la lucina di alimentazione "power" del modem (cosa che mi pare accadesse quando avevo Red Hat) non so quindi se è un problema di programma, di kernel o qualcos'altro

dando lo "startmodem" ottengo:

- startmodem

- setting up USB support (1/5)..

loading firmware (2/5)..

modem not found

utilizzando eci-doctor.sh ottengo:

- You are using linux kernel version 2.4.22

Preliminary USB device filesystem is OK

dabusb module is not loaded: OK

ehci-hcd module is not loaded: OK

OHCI support is OK

/dev/ppp is OK

HDLC support is OK

HDLC support is OK (no bug)

I cannot find your ADSL modem: Fatal

usando "lsusb" ottengo questo:

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

ovviamente in /etc/fstab ho la riga

none /proc/bus/usb usbdevfs defaults,devmode=0666 0 0

I moduli del kernel relativi all'usb sembrano caricati perche con lsmod ottengo:

Module Size Used by Tained:GF

sis900 12460 1 

usb-storage 60668 0 (unused)

hid 13908 0 (unused)

usb-ohci 17216 0 (unused)

usbcore 55488 1 [usb-storage hid usb-ohci]

In piu' sono sicuro che "hotplug" è avviato automaticamente all'avvio del computer perchè con /etc/init.d/hotplug start mi dice:

WARNING: "hotplug" has already been started

So che la cosa piu' saggia è quella di comprare un modem Ethernet ma è anche vero che dovrei aspettare ere geologiche prima che telecom mi abiliti la linea ADSL all'ethernet (me lo ha confessato perfino la signorina al telefono) 

Vi prego aiutatemi

Grazie in anticipo!

----------

## LAj

certo che è strano è tutto pronto ma il tuo modem non riesce ad essere rilevato.

usa il restart sullo script di avvio,

ma cmq la soluzione è nel modo di funzionare dell'hotplug ..  :Confused: 

SEi sicuro di necessitare dell'OHCI e non dell' UHCI, EHCI?

----------

## Zerog

scusa la mia ignoranza che vuol dire usa il restart sullo script di avvio?

non so che diaviolo significhi OHCI UHCI EHCI come posso vedere quale è quello che mi serve e come posso cambiarlo?

1000grazie per ora

----------

## motaboy

Sembra che il tuo controller usb abbia qualche problema. Di solito il power non si accende appena colleghi il modem all'usb?

Prova a guardare cosa dice "dmesg" e anche un "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices" e magari postali cosi ci posso dare un'occhiata.

Bye!

----------

## LAj

 *Zerog wrote:*   

> scusa la mia ignoranza che vuol dire usa il restart sullo script di avvio?
> 
> non so che diaviolo significhi OHCI UHCI EHCI come posso vedere quale è quello che mi serve e come posso cambiarlo?
> 
> 1000grazie per ora

 

Niente di molto differente da quello che facevi  :Razz:  :

se usi /etc/init.d/hotplug start; è normale che ti dia servizio gia attivo.

Se usi /etc/init.d/hotplug restart; chiude il servizio e poi lo riavvia così che puoi leggere particolari messaggi di errore che magari all'avvio del computer non hai avuto il tempo di leggere!

Più importante invece è sapere che controller USB utilizza il tuo computer e se il modulo giusto è stato caricato per lui.

Mi sembra che i più comuni(VIA, Intel, ecc ...) sono del tipo OHCI, altri sono UHCI, USB2.0 necessita del driver EHCI. Cmq per avere le corrette informazioni puoi leggere l'help del modulo del kernel quando lo configuri.

A proposito, se hai configurato il tuo kernel con genkernel dovrebbe essere quello giusto, ma controllare non fa di certo male  :Wink: 

----------

## motaboy

 *LAj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Più importante invece è sapere che controller USB utilizza il tuo computer e se il modulo giusto è stato caricato per lui.
> 
> Mi sembra che i più comuni(VIA, Intel, ecc ...) sono del tipo OHCI, altri sono UHCI
> ...

 

E' il contrario.  :Laughing: 

Via, intel => UHCI

Bye!

----------

## Sasdo

io uso usb-uhci

ho letto inoltre che potrebbe avere dei problemo con le usb2 (e quindi ehci).

prova a dare 

```

rmmod usb-ohci

insmod usb-uhci

startmodem

```

magari è solo quello...

----------

## LAj

 *motaboy wrote:*   

>  *LAj wrote:*   
> 
> Più importante invece è sapere che controller USB utilizza il tuo computer e se il modulo giusto è stato caricato per lui.
> 
> Mi sembra che i più comuni(VIA, Intel, ecc ...) sono del tipo OHCI, altri sono UHCI
> ...

 

Ero sicuro  :Surprised:  ! 

Ma sai... siccome rafforzava troppo la mia tesi ho preferito mettere un errore in ciò che dicevo  :Very Happy: 

No, sul serio, questi sono i più diffusi quindi è probabile che stia usando quello errato!

----------

## motaboy

 :Laughing: 

Infatti gli ho chiesto di postare dmesg e il contenuto di /proc/bus/usb/devices appunto per vedere gli errori che riporta il kernel. Aspettiamo...

Bye!

----------

## Zerog

Vi do qualche informazione in piu'...

il kernel è stato generato con "genkernel" 

la mia scheda madre è una K7S5A Socket A Mainboard 

ho due porte USB sulla scheda madre

ho provato a fare il restart di hotplug ma non mi da nessun errore

ho provato l'rmmod e insmod ma non mi carica UHCI ottengo questo errore:

```
localhost root # rmmod usb-ohci

localhost root # insmod usb-uhci

Using /lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/usb/host/usb-uhci.o

/lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/usb/host/usb-uhci.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg
```

mentre dmseg mi dice:

```
localhost root # dmesg

Linux version 2.4.22 (root@cdimage) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r1, propolice)) #1 Sun May 16 22:46:37 UTC 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff0000 - 000000000fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff8000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffee0000 - 00000000fff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

255MB LOWMEM available.

ACPI: have wakeup address 0xc0001000

On node 0 totalpages: 65520

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 61424 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AMI                                       ) @ 0x000fa340

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AMIINT SiS735XX 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x0fff0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 AMIINT SiS735XX 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x0fff0030

ACPI: DSDT (v001    SiS      735 0x00000100 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 hdd=ide-scsi vga=788  init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3

ide_setup: hdd=ide-scsi

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1194.931 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 2385.51 BogoMIPS

Memory: 255036k/262080k available (1497k kernel code, 6656k reserved, 557k data, 100k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU: AMD Duron(tm) Processor stepping 01

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Checking for popad bug... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20030813

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb01, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: System [ACPI] (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xca000000, mapped to 0xd0807000, size 1875k

vesafb: mode is 800x600x16, linelength=1600, pages=3

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:02e5

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 100x37

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10e

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Equalizer1996: $Revision: 1.2.1 $ $Date: 1996/09/22 13:52:00 $ Simon Janes (simon@ncm.com)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:02.5

SIS5513: chipset revision 208

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS735 ATA 100 (2nd gen) controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xff08-0xff0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: IBM-DTLA-305020, ATA DISK drive

hdb: MAXTOR 6L040J2, ATA DISK drive

blk: queue c0341f60, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

blk: queue c034209c, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdc: Pioneer DVD-ROM ATAPIModel DVD-115 0111, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: YAMAHA CRW8824E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 40188960 sectors (20577 MB) w/380KiB Cache, CHS=2501/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: attached ide-disk driver.

hdb: host protected area => 1

hdb: 78177792 sectors (40027 MB) w/1819KiB Cache, CHS=4866/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdc: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdc: ATAPI DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 32768)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

IPv6 v0.8 for NET4.0

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

Freeing initrd memory: 1440k freed

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

aec671x_detect:

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 2.05

GDT: Found 0 PCI Storage RAID Controllers

megaraid: v1.18f (Release Date: Tue Dec 10 09:54:39 EST 2002)

megaraid: no BIOS enabled.

DC390: 0 adapters found

Failed initialization of WD-7000 SCSI card!

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.02.00.036.

3w-xxxx: No cards found.

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

Red Hat/Adaptec aacraid driver (1.1.2 May 16 2004 23:14:52)

Loading Adaptec I2O RAID: Version 2.4 Build 5

Detecting Adaptec I2O RAID controllers...

sim710: No NCR53C710 adapter found.

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xd09f8000, IRQ 10

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.3, Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#2)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 3 ports detected

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xd09fa000, IRQ 10

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.2, Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 3 ports detected

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Trying to move old root to /initrd ... failed

Unmounting old root

Trying to free ramdisk memory ... okay

Freeing unused kernel memory: 100k freed

hub.c: new USB device 00:02.3-1, assigned address 2

Adding Swap: 4120664k swap-space (priority -1)

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,3), internal journal

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usb-ohci.c: unlink URB timeout

usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=2 (error=-110)

hub.c: new USB device 00:02.3-1, assigned address 3

usbdevfs: remount parameter error

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usb-ohci.c: unlink URB timeout

usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=3 (error=-110)

sis900.c: v1.08.06 9/24/2002

eth0: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

eth0: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xd400, IRQ 10, 00:0a:e6:40:49:8a.

eth0: Media Link Off

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 01:04:08 May 19 2004

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

eth0: no IPv6 routers present
```

e cat /proc/bus/usb/devices mi da invece:

```
localhost root # cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 3

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 0.00

S:  Product=USB OHCI Root Hub

S:  SerialNumber=d09fa000

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=40 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 3

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 0.00

S:  Product=USB OHCI Root Hub

S:  SerialNumber=d09f8000

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=40 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms
```

Spero riusciate a trovare l'inghippo qui   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## motaboy

1) Questo può essere un problema:

```

usb-ohci.c: unlink URB timeout 

usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=2 (error=-110) 

hub.c: new USB device 00:02.3-1, assigned address 3 

usbdevfs: remount parameter error 

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout 

usb-ohci.c: unlink URB timeout 

```

2) ma il modem era connesso quando hai fatto il cat /proc/bus/usb/devices ? Perchè non viene riportato nulla...

3) Il kernel 2.4.22 ha circa 1 anno e mezzo di vita. Se proprio non vuoi passare ai 2.6 almeno prova il 2.4.26.

Bye!

----------

## Zerog

Se metto il kernel 2.6.4 risolvo il problema? Ho i sorgenti in un CD...

sai dirmi come procedere a grandi linee?

grazie

----------

## motaboy

Ci sono tante guide per installre un kernel, anche su questo forum e persino nei doc della gentoo.

Intanto che ti documenti riesci a fornirmi il cat /proc/bus/usb/devices col modem connesso o era già col modem connesso?

Bye!

----------

## Zerog

Si, hai ragione chiedere anche come installare il kernel era troppo   :Laughing: 

il modem al momento del cat /proc/bus/usb/devices era connesso

comunque pensate che mettendo il kernel 2.6.4 risolvo il problema?

grazie

----------

## motaboy

Se era connesso allora sicuramente c'è qualche problema.

Il mio consiglio è di provare tanto per cominciare il 2.4.26 (se riesci a scaricarlo o trovarlo) almeno è più indolore il passaggio.

E poi puoi provare l'ultimo, il 2.6.6 (o se proprio vuoi il 2.6.4).

Ti consiglio di provare sempre l'ultimo disponbile perchè in caso che non funzioni comunque puoi almeno fare il bug report e trovare una soluzione. Non ha senso fare un report con un kernel vecchio.

P.S. Hai per caso qualche altra periferica USB da provare? E se si funziona?

Bye!

----------

## Zerog

Ok ricapitolando

io posso:

1) provare la pennina di memoria USB e vedere se almeno quella me la legge

2) volendo ho una scheda PCI con 2 porte USB.... può essere utile montarla e usare quella invece delle due sulla scheda madre?

3) installare il kernel 2.6.4 che è l'unico che ho su un CD

grazie

----------

## motaboy

 *Zerog wrote:*   

> Ok ricapitolando
> 
> io posso:
> 
> 1) provare la pennina di memoria USB e vedere se almeno quella me la legge
> ...

 

Si, non l'hai mai provata?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) volendo ho una scheda PCI con 2 porte USB.... può essere utile montarla e usare quella invece delle due sulla scheda madre?
> 
> 

 

Si, ottima idea anche questa.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) installare il kernel 2.6.4 che è l'unico che ho su un CD
> 
> grazie

 

Ok.

Bye!

----------

## Sasdo

ehm... non voglio fare il bastian contrario ma il kernel 2.6 è sconsigliato per i driver eciadsl perchè non ha la componenete hdlc.

E bisogna applicare una patch e fare qualche manino e non è comunque sicuro che funzioni....

...boh... prova lostesso...

----------

## motaboy

Hai ragione, non usandoli non lo sapevo. 

Tu che si informato come mai la patch non è ancora stata inserita nel kernel, eppure sono già 6 (!!) mesi che c'è in giro...

Bye!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ho il kernel 2.6.5 con la patch degli eci e a me funziona benissimo  :Very Happy: 

Segui quello che c'è scritto qua per configurare il kernel

----------

